# Salary Proof - Pay slips / Form 16 / Bank Statements



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,

With regards to Visa 189, we may need documents for Salary Proof like Pay slips / Form 16 / Bank Statements. Are all these 3 types of documents mandatory? I managed to collect Form 16 & Bank Statements. However, I don't have Pay Slips for my earlier 3 companies (other than my current company) and I don't think they are going to provide those now. So wondering how to handle with this!

In short, below are my questions on Salary Proof:
1) Are all these 3 types of documents -Pay slips / Form 16 / Bank Statements mandatory?
2) How are you guys managed to get Pay Slips from previous companies? 
3) Are there any alternatives to Pay Slips like a letter from HR?
4) Do we need to get 3 types of documents -Pay slips / Form 16 / Bank Statements attested/notarized for all the years? 
5) All these docs run for several pages more than 50 pages altogether, is it practically possible to attest all these pages? Any alternatives?

I know this is pretty lengthy, but this helps almost every ones


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Arunvas, 

no, you don't need all three. For example, I submitted tax return documents for all work periods plus all the salary slips I could find. No bank statements, though. Our CO said that it was more than sufficient. One of the three should usually do but a mix is perfect if you can't cover all work periods with one type of evidence only (for example because you got paid in cash at some job or because your income was below the tax threshold). 

A letter from HR is usually not accepted instead of payslips. But I imagine that 50 pages should be more than convincing . Add an index page at the beginning, so the CO knows what you submitted per year.

Since the forms usually follow a certain template, I only got one payslip per employer translated and certified and added scans for the rest. Same thing for the tax return documents.


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Arunvas,
> 
> no, you don't need all three. For example, I submitted tax return documents for all work periods plus all the salary slips I could find. No bank statements, though. Our CO said that it was more than sufficient. One of the three should usually do but a mix is perfect if you can't cover all work periods with one type of evidence only (for example because you got paid in cash at some job or because your income was below the tax threshold).
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika!

I have Pay slips only from the current company plus Tax return documents & bank statements for all the periods. Do you see this is enough?

Reg. the attestation, if I add a Affidavit (that says like below) before each docs Bank statements/Pay Slips/Tax Return, it is sufficient?

Arunvas, appearing before the undersigned notary and being duly sworn, says that:

1) The bank statements for the period of Nov 2005 to Dec 2011 depicting the salary credit from the Companies "Company-A", "Company-B" & "Company-C" 

2) Tax return documents: Form-16, W2 for the years 2005 to 2011

3) Pay slips of the "Company-C" from Nov 2011 to Jan 2014

Arunvas's signature

Sworn to (or affirmed) and subscribed before me this the 12th day of Jan 2014.

Sign and Seal of the Notary 

Shall I merge all similar documents like all Bank statements, Pay Slips, Tax Return into one PDF and name it accordingly and then upload? Is it OK?


----------



## Arunvas (Oct 2, 2013)

Arunvas said:


> Thanks Monika!
> 
> I have Pay slips only from the current company plus Tax return documents & bank statements for all the periods. Do you see this is enough?
> 
> ...


Monika and Seniors,

Any info on the above query?


----------



## Abch (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Arunvas,

Which doc type should be selected while uploading the bank statements 189 visa.
Appreciate your help

Thanx


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Abch said:


> Hi Arunvas,
> 
> Which doc type should be selected while uploading the bank statements 189 visa.
> Appreciate your help
> ...


If you have done it already, share with us.
If not done it already, try "Document Type -> Financial Capacity - Personal -> Bank Statement".


----------

